# Federal Waterfowl Baiting Guidelines



## Dustin Pate (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.fws.gov/le/waterfowl-hunting-and-baiting.html

See link for the Federal Brochure on baiting.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 22, 2013)

Great information . Thanks Dustin


----------



## steelshotslayer (Oct 22, 2013)

HEY HEY thank me ha, but really appreciate it Dustin


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 10, 2013)

Could an anti-hunter neighbor place out bait, thus rendering an area illegal to hunt?


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Nov 10, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Could an anti-hunter neighbor place out bait, thus rendering an area illegal to hunt?



That's really going to depend on the GW.  I have asked this question before and have gotten different answers.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 17, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Could an anti-hunter neighbor place out bait, thus rendering an area illegal to hunt?



I do believe that falls under the intentional disruption of taking game which under Georgia law would be illegal.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 17, 2013)

*Happens all the time*



midnightrider4806 said:


> That's really going to depend on the GW.  I have asked this question before and have gotten different answers.


 I know a spot on the Edisto river where signs are posted by the land owner saying the area is baited. What can you do.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 17, 2013)

In Georgia, that act done with the intent to interfere with the legal hunt of another would be against the law, and the baiter could face charges.  This still does not make the bait legal to hunt over, though.

In Georgia, if you keep chickens and feed scratch the GW could, if he wanted to, ticket you if you hunt within direct line of sight or 200 yards of it.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 17, 2013)

*How do you prove it to the Game Warden*



JustUs4All said:


> In Georgia, that act done with the intent to interfere with the legal hunt of another would be against the law, and the baiter could face charges.  This still does not make the bait legal to hunt over, though.
> 
> In Georgia, if you keep chickens and feed scratch the GW could, if he wanted to, ticket you if you hunt within direct line of sight or 200 yards of it.



The problem is you just about gota have pictures of some body putting out the bait. Then your spot is off limits until the bait is gone for at least two weeks.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2013)

I heard that a farmer claims that his corn truck regularly wrecks in his pond.  I guess that qualifies as a regular agricultural practice.


----------



## jandr1 (Dec 26, 2013)

we have a wheat truck that spills wheat all over our dirt driveway. happens bout once a month is it legal to dove hunt over?


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Feb 12, 2014)

I remember I joined a dove club late 80's early 90's and the owner of the field had plowed it under and baited the field a week or so before dove season, unknown to all the members it had been baited.  He just told everyone that was the way doves like the field better.  When opening day came, so did the game wardens issuing tickets for hunting over a baited field to all the members of the club.  When it went to court, the owner told the judge what happened and took all the blame and the judge dropped all the charges against the members.

Another case a friend of mine got issued a ticket and found guilty of hunting over bait on his hunt club, but he didn't put it out and no one in the club would take the blame, so he got nailed.

So it depends on the instance and the GW both.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 14, 2014)

bump


----------

